# Vista Driver for MTG Wireless-G PCI Card



## olso2276 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi,

I have an old MTG Wireless-G PCI Card 802.11G and have just bought a new computer w/vista home prem.

I was using it in an older hp 32 bit vista ultimate and I remember it was a pain to try and install the driver for it when I upgraded to vista (bad choice), but I was able to do it.

This card came with a driver install cd up to windows xp, but not vista. Just wondering if anyone knows where the vista driver for this card can be found.

Like I said, I did it once before, but can't remember how. if someone knows where to look, or what I need to do. I would appreciate a time saver.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Go here: 2008 driver
http://www.xicomputer.com/support/drivers.asp?view=allparts&category=network&part=12036


----------



## olso2276 (Jul 29, 2009)

Installed the driver with no problems. Still just recognizes the card as unknown hardware device.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

What is the driver device ID instance number for the "unknown device" in device manager?


----------



## olso2276 (Jul 29, 2009)

The driver I was using for the 32 bit vista ultimate driver is:

Wireless LAN Card
manufacturer: Ralink Technology, Inc.
Driver date: 3/12/2004
Version: 2.2.2.0

this worked fine, but I can't remember where I found it, plus it probably won't work for 64 bit

What I have found when I plug it into my new comp. w/ vista 64 bit. No info on the driver since there isn't one it recognized is compatible with the card.

Hardware Ids:
PCI\VEN_1814&DEV_0201&SUBSYS_923016EF&REV_01
PCI\VEN_1814&DEV_0201&SUBSYS_923016EF
PCI\VEN_1814&DEV_0201&CC_028000
PCI\VEN_1814&DEV_0201&CC_0280

Compatible Ids:
PCI\VEN_1814&DEV_0201&REV_01
PCI\VEN_1814&DEV_0201
PCI\VEN_1814&CC_028000
PCI\VEN_1814&CC_0280
PCI\VEN_1814
PCI\CC_028000
PCI\CC_0280


I don't see anything that is recognizable from this...


----------



## olso2276 (Jul 29, 2009)

this might help... what was written on the card:
wireless pci adapter
ieee 802.11b/g fcc id :rc6awi-926w
awi-926w 926w01.0501


----------



## olso2276 (Jul 29, 2009)

after I look a little deeper, I think I'm sol with this card being compatible with my new computer. I'll probably just end up buying one that I know is compatible.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Windows.html


----------

